# spears or halberd



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

which one is best for a unit of men at arms


----------



## Dvil (Apr 22, 2008)

What I normally do in these situations is take the WS and T of the enemy unit you face most often and use a calculator to work out how many wounds you should do with each weapon. Since neither weapon affects your armour save, you don't have to factor in your opponant's attacks either, which is an added bonus.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

personally i'd be more inclined to say spears so you can leave them in the back of the battlefield to grab objectives and defend any sorceresses. halberds are an attacking weapon on a unit that shouldn't be attacking, thats what the knights are for,


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

generally spears, men at arms are likely to take heavy cas when they recieve a charge, so you will get few return attacks against most opponents due to you low base stats. they rely more on static combat res i.e. ranks and numbers so its best to keep them cheap and the extra attacks may kill someone which will be a bonus.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

jigplums said:


> generally spears, men at arms are likely to take heavy cas when they recieve a charge, so you will get few return attacks against most opponents due to you low base stats. they rely more on static combat res i.e. ranks and numbers so its best to keep them cheap and the extra attacks may kill someone which will be a bonus.


I agree. You must take spears for those poor peasants.k:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd take halberds. They're craptastic in combat anyway-- if they win combat, it's going to be because they've got ranks and numbers. S4 is a nasty surprise for someone thinking it's just a throwaway unit, though, and you can actually win combat by killing stuff with halberds.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advise


----------

